# New Wheels for my Old Lady's ride



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Retro EMPIs??

Or Torque Thrusters??

The car...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Why bother?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Why bother?


Because he's going through his second childhood. Only explanation that makes sense.

That said, if you're going to go with aftermarket wheels, go whole hog and get chrome spokes: https://www.ebay.com/bhp/spoke-wire-wheels


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Because he's going through his second childhood. Only explanation that makes sense.


I cannot stand idly by whilst our esteemed fellow member wouldashoulda is unjustly maligned.

I will have you know that he is still in his first childhood.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Shaver said:


> I cannot stand idly by whilst our esteemed fellow member wouldashoulda is unjustly maligned.
> 
> I will have you know that he is still in his first childhood.


I stand corrected. We, on the other hand, have advanced to mid-life crises.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Chouan said:


> Why bother?


HA!! Fare point.

My wife loves her Chick Car and I want to keep her happy and safe!!

It has the original tires on it from 2007 and it's time to change them.

I'd keep the original 16x6.5 stock wheels for winter but thought I'd take the opportunity to go 16x7 (torgue thrust) or 17x7 (EMPI) for Summer.

That, and butch the thing up a little!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Because he's going through his second childhood. Only explanation that makes sense.
> 
> That said, if you're going to go with aftermarket wheels, go whole hog and get chrome spokes: https://www.ebay.com/bhp/spoke-wire-wheels


1) Her mid life crisis was in 2007 when she bought it!!

2) It has a 5X100 hub. I'd really like smoothies and half moons but I'd have to make them myself and the VW stock retro on the redesign beetle is for a different hub and cost much more.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Go all in with 24's. And a subwoofer that consumes the entire back seat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


>


Twenty-fours would make it anything but a low rider, but still the same idea.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Empis. If the torques where all silver I'd consider them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Empis. If the torques where all silver I'd consider them.


Both have chrome options but not painted silver. 

I think the EMPIs are more true to the spirit of the New Beetle vibe and 17X7s better for Summer tires.

But a lot of old bugs had torques on them as well, at least American Racing looking EMPI made ones.

Hence, the toss up.

Uh oh...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, empi:s are better with the new beetle I think


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

These are the self modded cap/steely combo...


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I might be the only one here, but I think the best thing to do is to leave it as stock as possible.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> These are the self modded cap/steely combo...


Those are cool. A lot of work though?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> I might be the only one here, but I think the best thing to do is to leave it as stock as possible.


You are not alone, the first three members that offered input basically said the same thing!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Those are cool. A lot of work though?


Not for Ed China!!

But by the time I buy the wheels, caps, rings, clips and paint I'm in for $200 a corner.

Not including the hub caps that manage to fly off over a pot hole or doing 70mph on Rt 50!!

THAT'S Old School Cool, Baby!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You are not alone, the first three members that offered input basically said the same thing!!


You do realize, of course, that aftermarket parts, including wheels, tend to lower the value of a vehicle. Which is to say, not only will you never get your money back, you'll lose more than you spend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh sure, the OEMs will be kept for winter. 

The new wheels just for summer and to switch things up. Hopefully, w/17s the tire would squeal less around corners.

Resale value isn't an issue, we tend to keep cars until they are worthless.

The last one was given to a family member and the one before that I sold for $800.00

So come on, if you really HAD to, which way would you go??


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> These are the self modded cap/steely combo...


I would get these. But then, I date back to the time of 6 volt VW's. (My brother in law is just about done with restoration of a 36 (?) hp bug and is keeping the 6 volt electrical system. He is not, however, keeping the roller on the gas peddle.
Gurdon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Now if VW would only resurrect the Micro Bus/Camper....what a classic design. Alas, the restored versions cost a small fortune! Never a "Hippie," but a fan none the less.


----------

